# In great need of motivation to lose weight :(



## glueinmyshoe472 (Apr 25, 2010)

So im a little overweight, and i have been pretty much my whole 18 years living. I recently started an exercise program called insanity, and yes, if you're wondering, it is insane! I kinda have been slaking like crazy for the past couple weeks and I think I gained a few pounds. My previous motivation to keep with it was the new confidence I would gain with getting in shape, and I have already seen some of that new confidence, but it just hasn't been working for me lately and I've been eating pretty bad here and there. Do you guys have any motivational tips that help you stay motivated in losing weight?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

What does insanity consist of?


----------



## glueinmyshoe472 (Apr 25, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> What does insanity consist of?


it consists of plyometric exercises, interval training, a little bit of yoga, a bunch of stuff, here's a quick video


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

That looks like a balls to walls regiment. 

Even if you eat slightly crappy, if you keep it up, you'll see noticeable changes. Stick with the program, increased athleticism is awesome.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

It seems pretty hard from what I saw. And like the creator of the program said, you need to stick with it, witch is very hard.

You said you gave up several times so I don';t see why u still wanna do this. There are so many other ways, easier ways to lose weight.

The most demanding part of losing weight isn't about the sport, it's about EATING. This is really the part you should be focused on. Someone here said u could eat half healthy, half junk, cause if u do Insanity you still lose weight. Bad ideea. If u wanna lose weight and maintain that weight, u gotta learn to change your eating life, so junk is out of the question, ofc u can cheat in the weekend, but u gotta turn the so called ''diet'' into a way of life.

A more easy workout and a whole lot shorter, like 4 minutes/day is tabata. Based on nearly the same principle. If u wanna take it to the next level, u can do 3 tabata, or even 5 tabata/day. Still it doesn't matter that much how many times a day you do it, as long as through 1 tabata u raise your metabolism, witch stays raise for like 24 to 48 hours after. And that high metabolism burns body fat in the next hours/tens of hours after u exercise.

But the fact still remains: it matters what u eat, when, how much, and at what intervals. Focus on diet. Sport is the easy part. And of course, the 3rd factor from the golden triangle: rest/sleep.

The best motivator is the progress. As long as u see u've lost 3 to 10 kg a months, it's all a matter of time from then on, as motivation comes along as u see u really have results.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

You make it more complicated than it sounds. I never said anything about eating half junk half healthy. In real life, temptations exist and sometimes you have to enjoy them. The only thing you are right that it is a lifestyle change. But 3 principles exist in losing body fat and it has been vetted. In fact, I just copied and pasted it from a post on bodybuilding.com "How to lose body fat for noobs." If you follow these rules, even eating a little junk, he can lose weight.

You only have to follow three simple rules:

- Workout 3 times a week with weights.
- Eat 1g protein / lb lean body mass.
- Reduce calories to lose 1-2 lbs / week.

Success is 100% guaranteed.









A more elaborate guide can be found here:
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...#post553453753

The first part of "How to lose fat for Noobs" is found here:
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=113693871

From more elaborate guide:

*1.3 Unessential Factors*

Since many questions revolve around further details of cutting diets, here is a list of factors that I believe to be of insignificant effect for body composition:

- Cardio and fat burners,
- Meal timing and meal frequency,
- Protein / Carb / Fat distribution throughout the day,
- carb / fat ratio,
- Sodium intake,
- Moderate alcohol intake,
- Use of supplements resp. meal replacements,
- "Clean" food vs. Junk food (sugar and saturated fat).


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

If you're only slightly overweight, yet following an exercise routine called "insanity," it sounds like you are following a very intense program. I find that I stay most motivated when I am not pushing myself too far. Also, do physical activities that you can take enjoyment in...biking, hiking, going to a park, etc. You're most likely not going to be motivated to participate in daunting exercise routines that you hate.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You make it more complicated than it sounds.


Yeah, maybe i went a little too far in the details. But for beginners that article is pretty much ok. They will have time to go deeper when they advance.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Yeah, maybe i went a little too far in the details. But for beginners that article is pretty much ok. They will have time to go deeper when they advance.




Exactly, developing good fundamentals come first, otherwise one is too overloaded with information.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How bad do you want it? 
Rhetorical question, it's something you gotta ask yourself constantly.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

No posturing intended although, I already have a better body than those sprightly looking chaps. In my view insanity isn't sustainable. I think forget about losing weight and start doing something athletic you want to do for fun then, you'll end up surprising yourself. No strain and start doing backflips when people push you to it Good luck with the programme, not something I'd go in for though sounds soul-destroying to me. One thing I reccoment going through it to teach yourself more of a Russian work ethic with no expectations it will get you looking like Mr Atlas because, even if you lose a lot, you'll pile it back on once the programme ends.... So would I Just do it then build your own pattern of a set number! A set number for me was very important otherwise you naturaly choose to work untill you're tired when really, when you're tired is when you need to work.

Noone achieves anything in my view creating a dragon out of the thing that stops them. Losing weight for the sake of it isn't a permanent solution, even out of desperation, however, losing weight isn't as hard when you have something you enjoy doing. I don't trust those disingenuous, Americanized scams for an instant.


----------



## Tranquility (Apr 8, 2011)

glueinmyshoe472 said:


> So im a little overweight, and i have been pretty much my whole 18 years living. I recently started an exercise program called insanity, and yes, if you're wondering, it is insane! I kinda have been slaking like crazy for the past couple weeks and I think I gained a few pounds. My previous motivation to keep with it was the new confidence I would gain with getting in shape, and I have already seen some of that new confidence, but it just hasn't been working for me lately and I've been eating pretty bad here and there. Do you guys have any motivational tips that help you stay motivated in losing weight?


You need a gradual lifestyle change, not a crash diet/workout routine. Not only will it be much easier to stay motivated, but the results will stick with you for the rest of your life instead of just a few months.

Try adopting a new healthy eating habit every week and get yourself into a nice solid exercise routine that isn't quite as hard to maintain. I think you'll be surprised how quickly you start losing weight and how easy it will be to stay motivated.


----------



## Tranquility (Apr 8, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> I don't trust those disingenuous, *Americanized* scams for an instant.


:sus


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

If you feel like giving up multiple times while working out, you're doing it right. Pushing your body to (not beyond) the limit is what gets you in the best shape.

EDIT: And the best way to keep the pounds off is by simply not consuming them.


----------



## glueinmyshoe472 (Apr 25, 2010)

what i found what usually is my problem, is that when im really anxious to the point where im jittery, can't stay still and thinking about too many things at one, I tend to eat more. and I always try to think of some of the reasons why i want to lose weight but that doesnt help me when I'm that anxious


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

http://inventorspot.com/articles/dieters_sunglasses_turn_your_appetite_12115
Buy these.....


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

glueinmyshoe472 said:


> So im a little overweight, and i have been pretty much my whole 18 years living. I recently started an exercise program called insanity, and yes, if you're wondering, it is insane! I kinda have been slaking like crazy for the past couple weeks and I think I gained a few pounds. My previous motivation to keep with it was the new confidence I would gain with getting in shape, and I have already seen some of that new confidence, but it just hasn't been working for me lately and I've been eating pretty bad here and there. Do you guys have any motivational tips that help you stay motivated in losing weight?


My tip, which has always worked for me, is to have a high protein breakfast (1 piece of multi-grain toast with avacado and 1 scrambled egg with parsley) It is filling and healthy, protein gives you that fuller feeling and reduces cravings. I also have 1 big glass of water and have one after each meal. Then for lunch and dinner I will have soup, usually chicken and vegetable or something like that. Soup sits in your stomach longer. I remember watching a documentary where some people ate a solid meal and one ate it as a soup version and the people who had the soup version ate less throughout the day and felt fuller. Reduce amount of sweets you eat, don't cut it out altogether, it will only make you want it more anyway. But like the other person said, it really is about portion size. But those are some tricks I've learn to lessen the hunger and make it easier to stay motivated.

As for exercise, why go to an extreme length? Most likely you will get sick of it after a short period of time. (Unless you honestly love to exercise) You're better off doing light running 45 minutes every second day or something.


----------



## stevedav (Mar 17, 2011)

This is actually the part you should be concentrated on. Someone here said u could consume half wholesome, half junk, origin if u manage Insanity you still misplace weight. Bad idea. If u wanna misplace heaviness and sustain that heaviness, u gotta discover to change your consuming life, so junk is out of the inquiry, of u can deceive in the weekend, but u gotta turn the so called ''diet'' into a way of life.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I agree. 

Diet is very important. I put on 25lbs because of Paxil and have managed to lose @16 over 3 months. It has taken a strict low-carb diet, plus weight-training and cardiovascular. I work out 3-4 days a week, alternating every other day. 

Aside from good health, my motivation? Anti-aging and being comfortable in my body. Being able to wear what I want helps too.

Of course, my situation is a bit more difficult than most, as I'm still taking Paxil, and have some metabolic resistance as a result. You might not have to be so strict with your diet.


----------

